# fish in groups



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i read that with many tropical fish like tetras, barbs, clown loaches they like large groups. clown loaches on their own would shy away and in group of 2 or 3 still be unhappy and not very active. why is that? its like u need them in 4+ and nothing less and i kept thinking why is this. thanks.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They are more comfortable in groups as their brain is wired that way. They evolve to act like that. Just like a person. When you are alone you get bored, stress and become lazy. When you're with other fun people that get along with you. You get to have fun and get more activity going on. Same thing with schooling fish, when keep singly it becomes alone. However not every schooling fish act this way.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea trophs are like that too supposed to keep 8+
in some cases its to spread aggression too but for most schooling fish, schooling in large numbers is the behavior they evolved because it helps to keep them safe, so in smaller numbers they will feel insecure/shy
i guess its like a safety in numbers mentality, think of being all alone on a beach or surrounded by tonnes of people in the water, which case would u be more worried of sharks?


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanx people i thought they be ok in 2's. dont seem the case, my plan was to have x2 angel fish and x2 clown loaches and and a bala shark in 30g tank then upgrade to 55g when they grow in like 1years time.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

consider a bristlenose pleco instead of the 2 clown loaches and maybe a redtail shark instead of the bala, they need a large tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Angel fish would be fairly fine, the other two prefer to be in large shoals. Also, they both will outgrow a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

55g is quite long anything longer be fairer fairer to parrot fish and oscars. my 30g is like nearly 3foot long.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

55G is quite small that is whats recommended for juvenile bala's, not adults. you should have about 5 or more, and they get between 10-14 inches
Bala Shark Care


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Mferko & Momo. Up until today in my 48" 50 gallon tank, I had 3- 3" clown loaches , 4- 3.5"-4" Angelfish, 1- 6" Red tailed shark and one temporary 6"-7" Parrot Cichlid. IMHO the tank is going to be too small as they all are still growing, especially the loaches as well were the angels. I gave the Angelfish away today because 1) red tailed sharks are aggressive, mine chased them relentlessly. 2) because if they got any bigger , they won't have much room to run lol and it will start getting crowded in there. Angelfish also prefer a tall tank as they get bigger, 24" is best as they like to swim up an down alot not to mention they are taller than they are long by a few inches when they get full grown. Mine stayed in the upper level most of the time. As for clown loaches, they will get too big for a 55 gal tank within a year imo, mine are growing like crazy I can't even imagine mine in my 33g and they are are technically still pretty young. Kind of weird about that group thing too....I only have 3 loaches and they are just about always active and happy together, hardly ever not see them that way. I don't even think they sleep anymore lol Barbs and tetra's would be ok in your tank , but the others will need more than 55 gallons in the future if you plan on keeping them all together IMHO. Going for a 90+ real soon myself


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you get a 90 you might as well just get tropheus too


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with everyone even that 55g is too small if you if plan to keep those clown loaches for life. a 8-10 years old clown loaches can reach to 10"-12" and very robust. A bala shark will reach 14"-16" in 2-3 years. Both fish prefer to school in large numbers and are active swimmer. If you want a loach get a yoyo loach or other similar loach that don't grow as large as a clown loach. Also instead of a bala shark get a redtail shark or a redfinned shark or a flying fox. They are way hardy than the bala shark. Bala shark are sensitive to ph changes.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i have one shark already in other tank, it seems true that he is way more friendly and hardy. this one a rainbow shark, the better option as they say as he does guard area but not really chases and spends alot of time hiding and stay at bottom. in my 55g i got 1 heater going but someone suggested 1 each end, but the themometre is reading 24 degrees which is average for most so it seem 1 heater is good.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

100 watt heater this is and i did'nt think it would heat up 55g but themotre reading 24 which seem ok.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of heater is the 100 watt? Most 100 watt heaters are good for up to 30 gal. max. Depending on the room temp, it could be overworking itself to maintain 24 IMO. You could put another 100 watt heater & have one at each end, but personally I would go with 1- 200 watt heater if your going to buy a new one. The price difference in minimal & you will have a more efficient heater for the application. I have a 250 watt on my 50gal and it does a great job.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

do you like be on your own? i don't


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^That isnt neccesarily relevant for fish, considering some fish will kill anything in its tank

For OP, I strongly suggest you dont try to keep Balas and Loaches in a 55gal...you'll end up with some stunted deformed adults with shortened lives.


----------

